# Спондилодисцит L4 с секвестрированием



## Galkule (5 Июл 2010)

Просьба помочь с лечением мамы!

Ей 80 лет, около трех недель назад стала жаловаться на признаки радикулита, затем на боли в левой ноге до икр. Состояние стало ухудшаться с каждым днем, ходить стала опираясь на стены, стулья, в один день упала. По рекомендациям врачей стали делать Деклофенак, Мовалис внутримышечно, 5 капельниц дексаметазон, новокаин, эуфилин. Подобное лечение результатов не дало. 

Свозили маму на томографию ( ходить уже сама не могла). Получили:

На серии томограмм поясн-крестц отдела позвоночника, выполненных в поперчной, саггитальной, коронарной проекциях в Т2 и Т1W, МР-миелограммах:
  Физиологический поясничный лордоз сохранен. Левостронний сколиоз. Позвоночный канал не сужен. Субарахональные пространства проходимы. Визуализируется пять позвонков. Их контуры с выраженными краевыми остеофитами. Каудальная замыкательная пластинка L4 деформирована, определяется зона патологического МР- сигнала от субхондральных структур - на фоне повышенного в T2W определяется участок гипоинтенсивного МР сигнала с гиперинтесивными включениями. Также определяется смещение L5 кзади относительно S1 на 3 мм за счет дегенративных изменений позвоночных суставов. 
 Высота межпозвоночного диска L5-S1  резко снижена , МР сигнал от дисков исследуемого уровня гипоинтенсивный в T2W (дегидратация дисков) 
  Определяется задняя , парацентральная влево грыжа диска L4-L5, до 4.5 мм , компримирующая левый латеральный канал с корешком L5.
 Спинной мозг прослеживеьтся до уровня тела L1 позвонка, имеет обычную конфигурацию, ширину, однородную структуру. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без особенностей. 
*Заключение*: Спондилодисцит L4 с секвестрированием. Грыжа диска L4-L5 . МР признаки остеохондроза, спондилоартроза пояснично -крестцового отдела позвоночника. Ретролистез L5.

Врач назначил на основании данных МРТ:
 - ацеклофенак
 - дипроспан
 - никотинка
 - хондролон
 - амбене (конечно не нашли)

 Прошло 5 дней, подвижек вперед нет, мама почти не может наступать на больную левую ногу, ходит несколько метров только с помощью родственников.  Спина болит не всегда, жалобы больше на ногу, в лежачем положении боль иногда проходит.
 ОБращаюсь к врачам с просьбой о помощи и совете по дальнейшим действиям. Можно ли греть спину, необходим ли корсет, массаж, можно ли вставать на ноги и каков возможный прогноз? 

 С уважением, Галина.


----------



## Доктор Попов (6 Июл 2010)

Галина, поставьте пожалуйста снимки на форум.


----------



## Galkule (27 Авг 2010)

Здравствуйте! Изображений весьма много, так что я, с вашего разрешения, приведу здесь всё. Поскольку ничего не понимаю в них, может что и лишнее.


----------



## Galkule (27 Авг 2010)




----------



## Galkule (27 Авг 2010)




----------



## Galkule (27 Авг 2010)

С момента моего первого обращения прошло почти 2 месяца. Почему то не пришло сообщение об ответе. За это время прокололи 5 дипроспанов, мовалис уколов 5-6, аэртал 7 дней пить, 7 отдых(3-й цикл сейчас), вит В12 по 400 через день(10 штук), никотинка( 10), баклосан(прописан был 3 раза в день, реально получалось один или 2 раза в день) дней 7. Солкосерил 10 дней. 20 уколов афлутопа. Дексалгин и кеторол. Сдавали 2 раза кровь из пальца  и СОЭ  было 3(ед?) и 7. Значит ли это, что воспаления нет? 

На сегодняшний день мама по-прежнему лежит. Говорит болят ноги. Особенно ночью. Днем лежа находится положение, когда не болят. Ещё начала болеть рука, не поднимается, причем не то чтобы сустав болит, а в разных местах. Садиться может, но ненадолго, начинает ломит ногу. Встает и может пройти по комнате неск шагов( купили ходунки), но быстро начинают болеть ноги. Раньше болела только левая, теперь добавилась и правая. Боль раньше была по ходу нерва. Сейчас говорит, что ноги ломит и мозжат, ноги будто не держат, подгибаются. Причем делаю дексалгин и кеторол, говорит боль меньше не становится.

Врач-невропатолог приходила,  ногу повращала, посгибала, иголочкой потыкала по ноге, сказала, что всё нормально, идем на поправку, на удивление быстро. 
Только нам кажется, что мало что изменилось за это время. ноги так же вращались и сгибались в начале болезни, 2 мес назад. 
Иглотерапевт маму не взял, сказал после 65 лет не берет. В Уфе есть санаторий Радуга, там лечат спины, там тоже сказали, что привозить не надо. Прописали гомеопатию( Цель, Траумель, Дискус), мазь карипаим и кальцемин адванс. Ещё прописал наш невропатолог препарат бонвива один раз в месяц, и 20 уколов хондролона.

У  мамы постоянные депрессии и слёзы, потому что она до этого была полноценным человеком, а теперь вынуждена лежать и просвета как бы и не видно. Мы и сами очень устали.
Я не понимаю, почему болят ноги и не болит спина. И грыжа ведь небольшая, всего 4,5 мм. Обычно люди ходят с такими.


----------



## Доктор Попов (27 Авг 2010)

Galkule написал(а):


> С момента моего первого обращения прошло почти 2 месяца.



С момента просьбы поставить снимки на форум прошло на день меньше! У нас никто не обязан предупреждать об ответах, кому интересно - сами зайдут и прочитают. Это по поводу работы форума.

А теперь по поводу снимков. На них перелом четвертого позвонка, но поскольку МРТ было сделано без контраста, причину перелома точно назвать невозможно, скорее всего травма.
Постарайтесь доставить Вашу маму в больницу, чтобы ей сделали рентген поясничного отдела позвоночника. Самые информативные снимки - динамические, когда она согнет спину вперед и назад (конечно после обезболивающих). И снимки на форум, пожалуйста!


----------



## Galkule (29 Авг 2010)

Спасибо, постараемся как можно быстрее

Добавлено через 18 минут
Я понимаю, что сама виновата, не посмотрела форум. Наверно не надеялась, старики как-то никому не нужны. У нас вот и скорая не приезжает даже. Простите...


----------



## nuwa (29 Авг 2010)

Galkule, чтобы Вы сразу получали известие об ответе на Ваше сообщение, можно подписаться на свою тему.
1. Нажимаете на кнопку *Опции темы* находящуюся на строке управления темой в верхнем правом углу.
2. Нажимаете на опцию *Подписаться на эту тему*.





3. У Вас на экране появляется окошко Подписки, где Вы можете отметить строку *Моментальное уведомление по электронной почте*. И оформить подписку нажав на кнопку *Подписаться*


----------



## Galkule (3 Сен 2010)

Здравствуйте, доктор Попов!
Вот что удалось получить! Медработник, которая снимала (в поликлинике), отказалась снимать как Вы просили. Сказала, что они так делают только шею. Контраст она обещала, но.. вот так. Фото мы снимали в рентгенкабинете с устройства для просмотра снимков. Вообще снимков 2, один, профиль, здесь продублирован. Сегодня узнала, что в городе есть рентгенолог, который может сделать то, что нам нужно, так что если надо может обратиться к нему? Ещё у нас есть рентгеновские снимки, сделанные за 12 дней до МРТ, на них 4-й позвонок цел. Значит он сломался после падения на коленки (ноги подкосились). Выложить? Тоже бледные, тот же аппарат.
 С уважением, Галина.

Добавлено через 3 минуты
nuwa,
спасибо за подсказку.


----------



## Доктор Попов (3 Сен 2010)

Перелом привел к листезу (переднему смещению) четвертого позвонка относительно пятого. Кроме того, он еще не сросся. Поищите возможность вертебропластики (введение "цемента" в сломанный позвонок), она в разы уменьшит боль и ускорит выздоровление.


----------



## Galkule (7 Сен 2010)

Доктор Попов, Большое Вам спасибо! Мы ищем. Из найденного пока остановились на  Самаре.


----------



## Galkule (23 Сен 2010)

Уважаемый Доктор Попов! Вожможна ли в нашем случае кифопластика? Ведь , как я понимаю, при вертебропластике пустоты поврежденного позвонка заполняются цементом и он укрепляется. А высота позвонка при этом не меняется. Нам сказали, что нет замыкательной пластины, поэтому кифопластику не смогут. У мамы немеют ноги, если восстановить высоту позвонка, может корешки освободятся? 
И ещё. Мы начали колоть миакальцик, правильно ли?


----------



## Доктор Попов (23 Сен 2010)

В вашем случае нужен постоянный рентгено-контроль за переломом, потому что на последних снимках никакого сдавления нервов не было. По поводу кифопластики - из-за наличия баллона, в который закачивается цемент, эта методика более безопасна чем вертебропластика, нет опасности затекания цемента в канал и сдавления нервов.

А случай с Вашей мамой не типичен из-за типа перелома и отека всего тела позвонка, не пугаясь понапрасну прочитайте про болезнь Кюммеля. Прием Миакальцика должен быть под строгим контролем уровня кальция в крови. И я уже писал, что ей нужно полное обследование в условиях стационара для определения причины перелома.


----------

